# 2-Piece Rotors For Corrado - Sourcing Custom Setup?



## vitamin C (Jan 23, 2010)

This seems not to be a good place to source a setup for my build. Corrado VR6 suspension, Girling 60s Calipers, with 4x100. I want to find a place to make me 4x100 hats BUT in plus suspension offset. I reached out to a local RB dealer and he told me that if its not on their site then they will not make a one off. I hear Wilwood is making custom hats. Where would be the best source of information for the needed specifications? I browsed their site and its kind of overwhelming not knowing the specs. Assuming when I contact them I have to have all the correct information to give them for the custom hats. Looking at the rotor rings they sell I see some that are 11 inch but the thickness of the disc is less then 22mm (0.866142 inch) all they have is 0.81 inch (20.574mm). So the rotor is thinner by about 1.5mm. Will this be a problem? Sounds like it could be causing issues if not off the bat then as it becomes thinner could "maybe" cause less pressure applied. I am speculating here. Does anyone sell correct 280x22 rotor rings that would work with the Wilwood hats? Any other companies that I could use? Any help would be appreciated


----------



## vitamin C (Jan 23, 2010)

I am doing A LOT of reading and google-ing... So I found a coleman racing. They will do custom anything. I have not reached out to them yet but I got an order PDF that has all the required dimensions. Its a lot and I guess I could get some from a regular VR6 rotor. http://www.colemanracing.com/Assets/file/Custom_Rotor_Mount_Hat.pdf

Also, there seems to be common 6, 8, 10, 12 hole mounting for the rings. I found some replacement rings from Racing Brake that are correct 280x22 10 hole mount at a VERY reasonable price. I would go with Wilwood like I mentioned in the post above but I looked at their hats and have no idea which one would fit the Corrado VR6 spindle. They are also 12 hole mounts so RB rotors would not fit their hats. I am not even sure if there would be one that would fit the Corrado. Someone has to have done a 2 piece on a plus suspension or have enough knowledge to help out a bit. I have never dealt with 2 piece rotors so its a learning experience for me. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Ecs sells a two piece 12.3 rotor set for $600. Pull up a 2000 Audi TT and you will see it.

https://www.ecstuning.com/b-ecs-par...iece-brake-rotors-pair-334x32/001423ecs01akt/

If you run these you can buy off the shelf brackets and piece together your own bbk for the corrado using Boxster calipers.


----------



## corradoxedge (Oct 1, 2001)

Check out Adams rotors, he can do basically whatever you want.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I don't know if it's even possible for such a small rotor (11") to be two piece. Think about the amount space for bolts.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

maybe I'm wrong, I just took a quick look at the 11" rotors


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

http://www.tech-53.com/product-p/rotor280mm.htm


----------

